# 100 ways to cook an egg



## dietcrust (Nov 8, 2007)

what are the 100 ways to cook an egg
i need them for my culinary arts class and i cant find it, the only thing i can find is stuff that talks about the uniform and how the folds represent the 100 ways to cook an egg, but it doesnt say any
so yeah/ do you?
asdfjk


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Do a search there is a thread on here about it


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

And then, if I may respectfully suggest, do some of your own research. This is a great forum, but it's NOT way to get other people to do your homework.

We're not mean. If you do the work and are stuck with only, say 95 ways, we'll be sure to work up a sweat trying to figure out those last 5.


----------



## dietcrust (Nov 8, 2007)

i did my own research which is why i said i cant find it, the only thing i can find is stuff that talks about the uniform "i cant find it, the only thing i can find is stuff that talks about the uniform..ect." and which is also why i have 38, but idk if they all count or not and the rest im sure are weird ones hat nobodys heard of which means they wont be anywhere. but i dont know
i guess all im saying is TRUST me i spent plenty of hours sittiing here doing research and finding for the most part not much


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Have you looked at Julia's Mastering the Art of French Cooking? There's a lot of information on eggs in there.


----------



## nelson mendez (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you for asking this question. and  I see that it has not yet been answered? Wow, Posted in 2007 and still not answered?​

Anyhow, I am also looking for this answer for the very same reasons you are, I am a culinary student, and I've heard about the chefs hat, which has 100 folds indicating the 100 ways to cook an egg, and I wanted to know them.

I was thinking that there was some "official"  or what have you standard, and I understand that you have researched it on the internet , with not real answer, as I have been searching myself with not better results than this. IE, This is the top result for this quiery lol.  I hope someone will come up with a Legitimate / ? answer.


----------



## nelson mendez (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow 8 years, and still no legitimate answer


----------

